# Has anyone tried........



## Seychelles (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi, 

I just moved to Singapore from the US. Because I'm new here, don't have many friends here and was thinking of engaging a companion. 

SNIP


Cheers 
Mike


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

meaning ? are you looking for a partner ?


----------



## rohanarora536 (Nov 5, 2009)

didnt understand ur question completely


----------



## janetklb (Nov 28, 2009)

Get to the pubs and etc. Mix around say the blooies and Clark and Boat Quay you will easily find a companion


----------

